# Thule T2 pro XT 2017 model vs. Kuat NV 2.0 hitch rack



## mtb gal (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi--

I am trying to decide between these two hitch racks:

Thule T2 pro XT 2017 vs. Kuat NV 2.0.

I have heard good things about both racks, but want to see if anyone has firsthand feedback that you can share.

I want to transport different wheel sizes.

Thanks!


----------



## etrailer Expert (Mar 4, 2016)

I've had the chance to get my hands on both the racks you've mentioned, here's a quick description listing the similarities and differences between the two racks you asked about.

https://www.etrailer.com/expert-34.html


----------



## tufftee (May 24, 2012)

I have used both the T2 (version 1) and now the Kuat and I honestly like the Kuat much more. The fact that Thule is made in the USA is great but I feel like they use poor choices for hardware/bolts. I have been using Thule for over 25 years and it always seems like the galvanized bolts start to rust and the rack ends up looking like crap. I havent tried the new Thule Pro but it does look nice. I've had the Kuat for 2 years and I am very pleased so far. This is on a 2015 Wrangler and needed an extension piece to clear the rear mounted spare tire, I still cannot fully open the rear cargo door without removing the rack which is a pain. The hardware is all holding up well and the built in work stand is sweet. We just used it the other night before a ride and everyone was digging it. I did start having a problem with the sliding arms that hold the front tires, so I called Kuat to ask how to lube them properly and they actually had a message that said "Press 1 for awesome customer service". I was connected to a guy named Jonathan who picked right up and offered me new arms while telling me I could just grease mine but he wanted to be awesome so he just went ahead and shipped me brand new arms no charge. I was really impressed with the service and he even emailed me to confirm everything. Very awesome customer experience and I am happy to spread the word. Great job Kuat!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got the Thule... tough choice as I debated getting the Kuat also... but ultimately got the T2 Pro XT... literally installed it tonight. First trip tomorrow with it. Drove around a bit. Solid as a tank!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Check out the review of both on amazon from "Aurelius"...

Pretty in depth comparison...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER#customerReviews


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had the original T2 for 10+ years and it's still solid as a rock.


----------



## pixelsherpa (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty good comparison here:


----------

